# I'm not your private riding stable



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I find it interesting how many people think that just because I have horses, it means I will saddle them up for them to ride anytime they like. I don't mind allowing close friends who know what they're doing ride my horses, but I'm not going to saddle up for some barely there acquaintance or long lost cousin. 

When I was young and had my first pony and took him to our local county fair, I cannot believe how many people (once I had patiently explained to him that no, he wasn't a "baby horsie") asked or even demanded that I saddle him up for their kids to ride. Umm... is there a "free pony rides" sign on my stall door that I didn't see?

Most recently I posted a few pics of my horses and talked about a long weekend cleaning stalls and fixing fences, and a cousin of mine (one I met ONCE when she was a baby) asked if she could come over some time and ride my horses. I explained to her that the horses at my parents are retired from riding, and my new horses has just been started in his training so only myself and my trainer will be riding him. Her response was, "really?!" 

Yes, really. 

So, do you guys get bugged by people who want to ride your horses?


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

Absolutely. No one rides my horse but me and my trainer. And it will stay that way. I once let one of my close friends at the time ride him and it just ended as a weeks worth of fixing. I learned my lesson! 
I feel your pain 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

OH yes, for some reason people think if you have horses you're just DYING to let them ride. Um, no. Get your own horse if you want to ride.

I have been known to put a few kids up and lead them around, but that's when the horse and I are already out and about and I'm trying to be a good ambassador for the sport.

I don't have people so much now approach me about it, since I live out in the country and country people understand that livestock is privately owned. They'd no more ask to ride my horses than I would ask them to let me take one of their beefer steers home for free. :wink:

By the way, 'no' is a complete sentence. You don't need to explain anything to rude, pushy people about why they can't ride.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

It's SO obnoxious. I don't try to invite myself over to someone's house to ride on their land or to swim in their pool or to drive their sports car. Why do people think its okay to ask to bring their kid over and plop it on my horse? My horse the spazzy Arab I might add!

Same thing wih my trailer. People always think that because I have an empty slot that I'm just aching for them to ride along with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't mind people wanting to ride my horses. That's more experience for my gelding. I only let children ride, though. I'll gladly saddle him up, when it's a convenient time for me, to take the little kids around the pasture. They love it, and I love the experience he gets  I don't even put a bridle on. Just a halter, lead, pad and saddle. 

Now what I hate, is parents who don't properly watch their children. Such as letting their little girl walk right behind my horse. Yell all you want, parents, but they're not going to listen unless you give them a coming to Jesus meeting. So it's not really about who is coming out to ride my horses, it's who actually takes the time to have some rationale and respect my horses' space. People who have never really been around horses don't seem to understand that not all horses are dead broke pack mules who you pay $35 an hour to ride.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

Ugh, I lease a horse, and I can't tell you how many people want to ride him! So frustrating! He's not even my horse! I always give them the number for a stable that offers trail rides.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

I find that majority of the people that ask never follow through and actually come out to ride. Not worth getting worked up over.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Have never had this problem......but then many are well aware that my horses can be a "challenge" at times......and my hubby does not EVER allow it for liability reasons.


----------



## Cmurray4175 (Apr 21, 2012)

@MelissaAnn: yup me too! Also, I think ppl don't realize how much work goes in to riding and caring for a horse and they are quick to disregard all that we do. "Oh u just sit on your horse and walk around" uh, no.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Not only do I get people thinking they have a right to ride my horse, but I get people like my guy's sister who thinks she knows more than I do because she talks to a lot of Mennonites. Nothing against the Mennonites, but what they do with their horses and what I do are worlds apart. And I dont need someone who doesnt know a horse's face from its @$$ telling me how to train and shoe my horse.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm with mls. Lots of people ask but they never follow through.

I love having people come ride with me. I like making new friends and Rosie likes running people into trees. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't own, but people are always asking if they can come ride with me. 

I'm actually usually impressed that they take interest in horses... but I do lessons. I explain to them that I take my lessons pretty seriously and might get distracted if someone is just there watching (and that that's all they'll be able to do), but will have no problem setting up a trail at a good nearby barn for us to ride at with horses more suitable for people who don't ride on a normal basis.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

I won't go out of my way to let someone ride mine, but I don't have a big issue with it. If someone wants to ride and I'm already going, they can tag along. The neighbors daughter wanted to see the horses once so I took her out with my daughter and plopped them both on my gelding and led them around, as I was already going. But I'm not going to make special trips.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Most people who want to ride someone elses horses aren't serious about actually riding properly, they just want to treat the horse like it's an ATV with legs and gallop all over the place. 

Sorry, but if you really want to learn to ride, take lessons. If you're just interested in my horses as if they're recreational vehicles, then get your own.

For all of you saying most people don't follow through, that's true. But there's always that one clueless asshat who's going to surprise you and show up. Better to just nip it in the bud and tell them no right off the bat.


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

Haven't really encountered this issue yet. Probably because anyone that knows me knows that I have suffered a broken back, broken ribs, and a few other serious injuries since I started riding. They all think I am crazy for wanting to ride. Even when I explain that I now own a safe, sane horse, I believe they are all waiting for the next "big crash". No one I know wants to risk their own bones! LOL


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

We don't let very many people ride our horses. Personally, I have to much respect for our horses than to allow someone to jerk them around.

Rather than paint the picture with one wide brush, there are exceptions, but they are rare.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I never had "lots" of acquaintances asking to ride my horses. I do let kids that visit go for a ride while I lead them. The odd person that does ask to come & ride my horses gets a full explanation of how they don't know how to ride properly, & I have expensive, well trained showhorses, but they are welcome to get lead around on one. That usually puts them off. And they are usually put off even before my long winded explanation of what "riding" really means.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

I make it pretty clear that my mare is my show horse, is in training and is not a kid safe horse. That pretty much solves the issue.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a very um..... *energetic* horse! 5 seconds of watching him on the ground results in non-horse people going "You RIDE him!?" and even very experienced riders are having second thoughts.....

Yeah, nobody wants a free pony ride around here! 

Shh.... nobody tell all the free ride seekers that his silly behavior is limited to "OMG peoples came to see me in the pasture!". He's pretty much a dream under saddle and my kiddos have pony rides on him all the time


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Why not agree and state your lesson fee?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

It's interesting because having gotten back into riding over the past six months, many other nurse friends who knew that I grew up riding, own their own horses, & know JUST HOW "anal" & overly cautious I am with our patients, etc...have lately been asking me OFTEN to come riding with them (many own two or more horses & are the only "rider" in the family)...they really seem to relish the prospect of friends/colleagues riding together and thus being able to get two horses ridden @ once.

I, on the other hand, have a TERRIBLE TIME comfortably taking them up on the offer; hating the idea that ANYWHERE in the back of their mind they could possibly think I was using them or their priceless (to them) horse for SELFISH purposes.

I'm 100% certain I couldn't even do that if I tried and DH knowing me thinks I'm nuts and knows my friends wouldn't ever ask unless THEY KNEW 100% that isn't what I'm about .... but it still worries me...maybe I need to, as DH says, "Take a Valium (metaphorically), CHILL out, & GO HAVE FUN WITH (so & so)!"....maybe .... :0)


----------



## fkonidaris (Jan 26, 2012)

LOL, a lady stopped at our barn one time and said she wanted to barrel race. It was on her "bucket list." She didn't understand why she couldn't just come one time, jump on a horse, and run a pattern, and then leave...no lessons, nothing. Oh yeah, she had never been around horses or ridden one before either. She said, "don't you just get on and hold on?"


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Honestly I can't find people to ride my horse. I would prefer kids come out to ride her since she absolutely adores kids and completely melts and does whatever they want. There was a little girl riding her once in a while but then she got her own horse and now mine walks to fast lol. 

But yea no one wants to ride the crazy arab. She actually loves people she just likes to play a game of who can make it back to the barn first.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

To clarify, I have let friends/family members ride my horses. Generally, if they're serious and willing to learn to ride properly, I let them ride.

My first horse was a pony and was a real trooper. He was really well trained and nothing anyone did to him would change that. I had a couple of "cityfied) cousins who loved riding and they rode him all the time. 

I got my QH (very green broke) and initially started the same arrangement with him that I did with my pony: help out with the horse chores, and you can ride. After it took me weeks to "fix" what they'd inadvertently taught him with their inexperienced riding, I had to stop allowing them to ride him and only let them ride the pony. 

Several people learned to ride on the pony... and I really enjoyed helping them learn. I'm not talking about people who are committed and want to learn to ride... heck with those kind of people I've even let them show my horses, provided they helped care for them at the show. 

I guess it just rubs me the wrong way when people I barely know expect me to let them ride my horses.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

LadyDreamer said:


> Why not agree and state your lesson fee?


What lesson fee? Most of us _aren't_ instructors, nor do we want to be. Too much liability.

No way am I letting someone I don't know from Adam's housecat on either of my riding horses. Especially in this sue-happy society we have now.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

If someone wants to ride mine they better be serious about it (commit to a minimum of once weekly lessons) and have cash in hand. I have a waiting list of potential students, I won't waste my time taking someone for a joy ride. 

Now family & close friends are a different story. Always willing on that front. 

I don't however let anyone ride youngsters in training. Too much work that can be screwed up by someone that's well, not me. I want those horses tuned into me until they are at a point to learn to behave as taught with anyone and without the worry of undoing training.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Not anymore, thank goodness. The only people around the barn are boarders, leasers or the ones who have a lesson.

And considering Indie still has a long way to go, and not nearly as tolerant as Major.. I sure as heck would never let someone else on her. To be honest, I don't know if I'd even let my instructor on her because I find she uses more force than Indie needs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

*This thread makes me sad....*

*First let me exclude *all of the posters with performance horses in any level of training. That includes:

Western pleasure
roping
barrels
dressage
jumpers
hunters
competitive endurance and trail riding
and any I missed.
And then let me say that this post also excludes all of you that have bought a nutso horse and have spent countless hours and $$$ to make nutso not so nutso.

But to the rest of you, who have pasture puffs you ride a few days a week in your backyard or rental barn or take out to local trails and hack around....

for shame.

I was that kid. I was the kid who saw a horse and fell in love but was born to parents that were afraid of them and couldn't afford the costs of a horse. I was the kid who cried and dreamed of a horse. Who swore I would get good grades. Promised to clean my room. But in the early 70s with gas embargos and high interest rates, my young parents were in no position to afford it. And, very disinterested in animals. I was lucky to get a family dog.

But I was that kid. The kid that would stare longingly at people riding their horses. Who would in the softest voice imaginable tell the owner, "I liked to ride." 

Who, when that ONE person saw me with a look of longing and hope in my eyes stepped down from their horse and offered me up. THAT person was my hero!

Did I take his or her horse galloping down the road? No. But, for a brief moment while holding those reins, I was set free. My heart soared. 

My parents had close friends that lived 2 hrs away in the _Country_ and had pasture pets. Whenever we visited them (usually for the weekend because, omg! it was 2 hours away!!!!) this family willingly let me spend as much time as I wanted riding and grooming and leading that pony like a large dog. 

Their lack of seflishness made memories I will never forget. 

4 yrs ago, my adult friend leased a Halflinger. After her getting acquainted period was over she promptly invited me to ride. She even had the owner's permission. There I was, 43 years old, sitting on an English saddle for the first time in the arena, and I was transported back to those childhood memories.

I can only hope if I am ever in a position where a child is looking at Sam with pure love and hope that I will stop what I am doing and bring someone's dream to life.

I hope I will not fear that person will destroy my horse in 10 minutes of supervised enclosed riding (which in my opinion, doesn't say much for the horse to begin with.)

Sigh. Sorry. I'm just glad my paths have crossed with different horse owners.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes. I have a neighbor girl especially as of late who I let ride my older gelding ONCE, and she then brought everyone and her dog over to ride. I don't mind every now and then letting them plod around, but when they started demanding to ride Selena (My most valuable athelte) and Ruger (My green three year old), I had to draw the line and start distancing them.

Very, very frustrating. You want to ride a horse like Selena? Go raise your own $12,000 and buy your own well trained pony. >.>


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

AQHSam said:


> But to the rest of you, who have pasture puffs you ride a few days a week in your backyard or rental barn or take out to local trails and hack around....
> 
> for shame.


Who are *you* to judge what other people do or don't do with* their* horses?

Would you say 'for shame' because some 16 y/o wants to drive my truck and I won't let them? But, but it's their DREAM and they don't have a truck of their own!!!! 

Yeah, cry me a river. :?


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow, AQHS, rant much?

Number one, I'm mostly talking about adults.

Number two, I'm not about to let anyone ride my RETIRED "pasture puffs" that haven't been ridden in years.

Number three, I'm not about to let anyone ride my very green horse.

When I was young, I did once take my pony out at the fair for a kid to ride and ended up with a line if kids waiting to ride my pony. I'm sorry but my horse comes first and it's not fair to expect him to cart kids around for hours in the August heat after showing all day.

Plus, I was "that kid" once, too. I worked whatever job I could, saved my money, and bought my own pony.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

nikelodeon79 said:


> Plus, I was "that kid" once, too. I worked whatever job I could, saved my money, and bought my own pony.


This.

If you're serious about riding, you do anything and everything to make it happen. If you just want a poneez ride cause you wuvs horseez, call a trail riding place.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Before I got my boy, I would sit by the road everyday waiting for the guy that lived down the street to ride his horse by. He would always bring a carrot for me to feed him. I never asked to ride and he never offered. I was still one happy girl.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

I let friends ride. Theyre beginners, and do listen to me when I tell them something. 
They usually only walk and trot, never had anyone canter him yet. I think its a good experience for him. I think it helps make them more tolerable to more things.. But im not saying to let strangers just hop on and ride without supervision or instruction.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

When I was a kid all I wanted was a horse, (well besides my bunny, two dogs, two cats, hampster, and whatever else I had). Did I ever get that horse... yeap, 10 months ago but I'm 24 now not 8. 

I had my dad convinced we were going to cut out a hole in our garage door and the horse would live there, section off one of the car stall and poof, perfect size for a horse, heck we even had 3 acres. But nope mothers ruin everything. Hey it was my dads dream too, he always wanted a Mr Ed that lived in his garage :lol: 

So I got to take lessons but I had to pay for them myself, the joys of parents owning their own businesses. 

Not to many adults that I would let ride my horse now, she is still green after all, but kids, she just melts for them. But nobody asks to ride her.

A few weeks ago when I was riding at our arena, which is the fairgrounds, some kids had wandered over from a soccer game and they were pretty young, prolly to young to be unsupervised. But anyway when I got off and walked out I asked if they wanted to pet her, and one kid actually started squealing with joy, they had never touched a horse before. So of course Lizzy put her head down for them to pet and I'm sure it made their day. Now i would never let complete strangers get on my horse.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I might sound heartless, but I have no feelings and obligations for "those kids". There are lesson stables available where you can work as a barn hand in your free time and earn your riding hours with dignity. But my horse, who is not a star of any riding discipline, is still _my_ star. I've had people wondering about why am I being so protective and why won't I let just anybody ride him - well, deal with it. He's not a piece of inventory for barely-know acquaintances to have fun on, he's not a lesson horse and he doesn't have to deal with beginner riders, which he dislikes for lack of consequence. 

That being said, I have given a couple of rides on him to my brother and his wife. Leading them on a lead line or letting to have a ride by themselves, but only at walk and with me, walking by their side at all times. And I have a barn mate who is a professional rider, who sometimes helps us out with his training by riding my rather young and inexperienced horse. But that's quite different from just letting somebody ride who thinks that horses are meant to entertain the acquaintances of the owner.


----------



## Haileyyy (Mar 10, 2012)

I agree with Saranda, I am pretty protective of my horses.

Even though I don't compete that doesn't mean I don't put blood, sweat, and tears into my horses. Along with a lot of money. I don't want just anybody to come ride, especially if they don't know what they are doing. 

My friend rode Skip a few times during the summer, and he didn't stop Skips from trying to eat grass while leading him or riding, and there is nothing I hate more than a horse who throws their head down to eat while I am riding. My friend rode him maybe 6 times, and it took me a good part of the rest of my summer to stop him from yanking his head down to eat 

I stopped trying to advise people who are riding one of our horses as well. Same friend wanted to learn how to ride, and of course I agreed to help him with the basics. He would ask for help, I would explain to him what he needed to do and why, and he would still do what he was doing before. People like that bother me lol.

Same friend also offered half of HIS friends rides on MY horses! I only found out when like four people asked me when they could come over and ride! When people actually are allowed to ride my horses, not many of them like it when I make them get off and walk my horse back from wherever we are because they will NOT listen to me. I don't know about you guys, but hoping on my horse, running as fast as they can, then yanking on their face to stop doesn't sit well with me...


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

2 stories.... when my (now 21) year old daughter was about to start school we went to the grade school playground to get her used to it. There was a woman there with a white horse. On the playground! My daughter was in awe! Asked me if she could go see the horse. I said no, honey. We can watch it from here.. and the woman came up, and asked me if Molly wanted to ride her horse... put her on and walked her around for maybe 3 minutes. My daughter still remembers that like it was yesterday. ( and she finally got her horse..) I wish I knew who that woman was and how much of an impression she made on my daughter. 
Second story... fast forward 15years... my daughter HAS a horse now. And her boy cousin likes to impress girls by telling them his cousin has a horse... and sure they can come ride it. And then he thinks nothing of telling my daughter that he 'needs' to come bring this girl of the week over to ride. Happened ONCE ... and now he expects it. ( she no longer complies ....) 
So basically... it is one thing to offer to let someone come ride ( and I do let my daughter have her friends ride my boy if she wants someone to ride with ) ANd totally another to have someone feel entitled.


----------



## JaneyWaney9 (Jun 7, 2010)

Not so much like this, but I do find a lot more girls want to be my friend when they learn that I ride!


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

AQHSam said:


> But to the rest of you, who have pasture puffs you ride a few days a week in your backyard or rental barn or take out to local trails and hack around....
> 
> for shame.


I have to agree with Speed Racer on this one. Who are you to decide that what I do with my horse is shameful, because I don't have a finished dead broke horse that I would trust small children riding? Or, if I did, that I don't want a small kid yanking around on her mouth? Kicking her in the sides while I'm leading and confusing her? There is no way I would allow children on my horse. I don't get out to ride as often as I would like, due to school, but I do ride her, and I do bring her out to trail to "hack around." So sue me. Clementine is a green horse - she is certainly broke to ride, but I would not trust anybody else on her, ESPECIALLY not children. The only other person that has been on her is my boyfriend, and I can see her test him at every command. I can't even imagine how she would be with a little kid. They can come groom her and pet her, but they aren't getting up on her back. Even older kids, my age, have come up asking to ride. I tell them the same thing. No.


It is not my obligation to let children ride my horse because they love them and have always dreamed of riding a horse. And it isn't "for shame" that I will not let them. It's called being responsible. Again, as Speed Racer said - Just because a teenager has always been dying to drive a truck does NOT mean I should get out and let her take the wheel. If a little girl wants to ride a horsey, she can go to a riding stable.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

I actually have an older horse that is the perfect beginner horse, so I do let some people come out and ride him because he's a great teacher, and I love seeing people happy to ride.

But if it was Rusty, I'd have to say no. He's that type of horse who always needs to know who's in charge. He will take advantage of people, and that's unsafe. Liability to you and compromies safety to horse and rider.

I guess it all depends on what type of horse you have and what type of person wants to ride.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

AQHSam said:


> *First let me exclude *all of the posters with performance horses in any level of training. That includes:
> 
> Western pleasure
> roping
> ...


Shame on YOU for deciding what horse owners should allow on their horses. I agree completely with Speed. I have no obligation to those kids and its MY horse.

And besides that, it isn't just about letting a child ride a horse. It's about the huge amount of responsibility you're taking on. If that kid launches itself off my bombproof and very beginner friendly mare and breaks an arm, the parents could sue me. There are training barns with riding instructors FOR A REASON. They have contracts and insurance, the average horse owner does not. I don't even like kids around my horse on the ground. If my horse swung its head and smacked the kid in the face, the parents will NOT be thrilled.

So again, shame on YOU for thinking I should put myself at risk so "that kid" can ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

yeah, I agree with Speedracer. We were ALL that kid once upon a time. We all work for our riding time and pay dearly for the best horses we can afford. And there is no way how an average non-horse person can take a look at any of our horses and decide if it's "just a pasture puff" or if it's an athlete. Plus, all animals are unpredictable...even the dead broke ones. No one expects an accident to happen. You are asking a horse owner to assume a lot of responsibility.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

And to throw in another thing that could go wrong, what about if something happens and your horse is the one that ends up hurt? I would never forgive myself if I let someone ride my horse and my horse ended up injured or dead.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When someone would ask about riding my horse, I'd ask if I could use their car. I'd often get a "huh" look. I asked one pushy fellow if I could borrow his house as a pile of relatives were going to show up next week. One gal asked hubby if she could ride my horse. His response was "Tell you what. I'm going to pick up 125 bales of hay tomorrow. If you'd like to come along and give me a hand I'll speak with my wife." With another fellow he handed him a recent vet bill and asked if he'd like to pay half. What really amazed us was the people (men) who told us they were going to ride my horse, not ask. I came home one day and a fellow was riding the horse. I told him to put her back immediately, which he ignored. I stormed into the house with my groceries. Hubby pulled into the yard almost right behind and told the guy he'd better put the horse away as I was looking for the gun, that nobody rides my horse. The guy believed him.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

One last thing, horses are not like riding an expensive bike. They are dangerous. You make a mistake and you end up dead. You do everything right and you can still end up like Christopher Reeve. I dont have the time to explain that to everyone I meet.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Just remembered that I've also had some non-horsey people accuse me of not training my horse well enough, just because he is not very people oriented and actually dislikes strangers. And there have been some people who visited the barn, looking for a ride for their kids and refusing to understand what I mean by saying that "no, sorry, this horse is private" (the BO offers ponied string rides with her horses, but they have to be booked). They sometimes even get rude, as if any horses were just made for their amusement!


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> What lesson fee? Most of us _aren't_ instructors, nor do we want to be. Too much liability.
> 
> No way am I letting someone I don't know from Adam's housecat on either of my riding horses. Especially in this sue-happy society we have now.


Hah, my lack of time prevented me from continuing. Things look a lot different to the pony ride people when you tell them your standard rate is $50 per half-hour and they would have to fill out countless forms and waivers and submit to your normal working hours at this-inconvenient-time in the morning for when you give lessons. Then all prospective students must pass a pre-evaluation on basic horse care, grooming, and anatomy. 

If it seems like a hassle that they will have to pay real money for, they will take their attention elsewhere. 

I looked out in my field on day to see this strange man in the middle of our broodmares. "I was just pettin' an' takin' pitchers 'cause they're pretty." I was not as nice as I could have been in sending him back over the fence and telling him to ASK first. Haven't seen him back. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

People entering fields with horses they don't know are just so irresponsible... Back in a barn I worked I once had to chase a couple of lovers out of a field...before the aggressive stallion who was turned out there with his mare found them first. They said that they had just wanted to pet the pretty horsey, have a picnic in the field and that it was not such a big deal. "My little pony" very much... They had even managed to crawl under the electric fencing, as if it meant nothing to them, and ignore the warning signs. Sigh...


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

I was "that girl" too. My parents were convinced it was a phase and never really supported my love of horses. I also never found that kind soul who let me work with their horse.

But, now that I'm a horse owner with a daughter who rides and shows, I completely understand WHY those people are few and far between. No one rides my daughter's horse except her. I will occasionally get on...but it is RARE and I actually prefer ground work over riding. I do not want our sweet girl to have to deal with an untrained child or adult who has no idea what they are doing. Acey deserves better.

I have invited Kitten's friends out to the barn, but only if their parents sign the waivers, they wear a helmet, and they rent a school horse. I'm happy to walk them through the basics of riding (I'm no trainer!)...but no one is riding our mare.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I give pony rides to kids very often while i'm out riding, but I don't like to just let someone go on my horses unless I know they know what they are doing.

I have a friend who has horses, who I used to let ride my mare a lot... over the past few years, my mare has gotten to where when this friend gets on her, she spazzes out and won't go anywhere... this mare is a very sane minded, level headed, 18 year old partially retired trail horse who has taught people to ride and been ridden and given pony rides for years... The onyl thing I can figure out about her dislike of my friend riding her is that maybe my friend is rougher with her than what my mare needs... My friend no longer rides my mare.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

My biggest peeve is my family members that think theyre entitled to ride my horses

my aunt DEMANDED that i allow her DIL and her 3 grandchildren ride MY horses because
"theyre only here for awhile and they live in AZ" well 
1. theres plenty of barns in AZ where they can go take lessons 
2. these are my horses that I trained and put MY money into so no.
and 3. blood ties dont mean crap in this situation. theres no such thing as ENTITLEMENT when it comes to horses.

at least imo

yeah it bugs the crap outta me but its mostly just family trying to get favors


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

i definitely relate to this thread, not so much because i have friends asking to ride with me though. in fact i have a few friends that have horse experience and i WISH they would ride with me more. Im always by myself now and its not as fun especially on those days i feel like taking a long trail. I even have a trailer and no requests what so ever! what the heck! 

what i dont like is giving pony rides for my oldest sister's friends and their families. the thing about my oldest sister is that she doesnt like people, especially kids, at her house. So when she has friends over the first thing she does iis come to my house and have the kids "look at the horses" 

now i will do this happily for some children such as my horse crazy niece, but i dont like it when she brings an old friend and her 4 kids i don't even know just to ride. the worst part is plenty of the children arent even that interested in riding lol. their parents just want them entertained while they visit and so they figure im a babysitter that doubles as a county fair. the last time i did this we got saddled up and brushed up and were barely heading out when the boy said he was bored and didnt want to ride anymore. i dont blame the kid, he didnt want to ride his mom wanted him to, i was just irritated because it was a huge waste of time.

after this i pretty much put my foot down. none of my horses are child safe, and the pony is only tolerant because he is old and has slowed down so much. and he certainly doesnt need anyone riding him anymore. 

just a couple months ago my sister texted me and asked if she could bring her neighbor and her daughter up to ride and i said i wasnt going to be home (i should have said no but i was too nice about it -never again-) and she never texted me back. i woke up to a text from my dad alerting me that my sister was planning on coming up anyway even though no one was going to be here! so instead of having a relaxing saturday at home i had to leave the house so she wouldnt see me and catch me in my lie. I cant believe she came up anyway, talk about not taking a HINT. 

she even texted my dad "dont worry im not going to get them out to ride or anything" yeah no S***! she knows nothing about horses and i would be so upset if she took him out without my permission. 

i was irritated about this for so long haha. But im definitely done giving pony rides and im going to flat out say so next time to avoid this.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

We don't even ride each other's horses! I get all the time, oh you have horses and I say yes, get a can I ride sometime. I always answer sure, let me know when you and your horse are available and where we are going and I will meet you there


----------



## newbierider (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't mind at all when people say they want to come ride. I recall wanting to own a horse for 30 years before I got one. We are living the dream...I feel blessed.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

YES my friends are fine like two of them i hate when my mom lets my cusin ride i see her maybe twice a year and she thinks because i have horses that anyone can ride! shes young 10ish and to ride my horses you need muscles and to know what you are doing! i have a 5 year old that acts like a 2 year old and is hard to keep him doing what i want and is a big horse for most people to ride/work with. and my moms horse is almost 4 years old that was broke at 2 he still gets a little spooky and sometimes throws a little buck when out in the open. and hes good with her in a small space. my one friend that comes out has horses adn knows how to ride and wanted to ride my horse but he went to a trainer and it is different then how she rides and it would take hours to get her the ride the way he was trained and she keeps saying how much she wants to ride him but i have to tell her that she cant. my QH is retired in the winter and mom thinks that when she (little girl) come out that she can ride him or sit on him when his back and leg hurt! my mom thinks that she knows best even though she asks me for everything (what we should do, when, why what to feed how much ECT!


----------



## Sherian (Aug 28, 2012)

this can be a difficult topic. I have the luxury of usually having a "guest horse" or two as well as my personal horses, young stock etc. I don't let people just take off over hill and dale with him though. I am happy to give kids pony rides and adults either pony rides or lungeline rides or let them ride in the ring with supervision depending their experience level. A middle aged quiet horse with experience is not going to be ruined or forever traumatised by the occasional ride by an indifferent rider and the point of supervision is to prevent the plain old bad riders from getting out of hand. I expect my adult horses to "take a joke" and be tolerant of mistakes, I will however sometimes put them in a sidepull to protect their mouth. 
The horse world has enough of a reputation of being for rich elitist snobs in some areas, so I try to be a good ambassador for the sport.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I had a few good friends that used to come over and muck stalls in exchange for riding with me. My mom dropped this system a few years ago when she realized that she was paying upwards of 6k a year, and said friends were getting off scott-free. Now they pay $25 if they want to to ride here, which they're fine with, because it's a nice break from their lessons and we ride all day. (Btw, my friends that ride have all been riding for years).

I have a few friends with horses that ride for free because I work their horses for free as well, we often ride together, and they're good riders (some are trainers) that aren't going to screw up the horses.

Strangers....never. Not worth it.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Never had the issue because anyone who saw Mr. Big Stuff never seemed to want to climb on! I can't imagine why, since he was ok with me........<snark!>


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I have fond memories of people who let me ride their horses as a kid.

And for all of you saying 'No way, my horse is a performance horse' and whatever - what's wrong with sitting a kid on its back and leading them around for a bit? A woman did that for me with her endurance horse, and it is one of my greatest memories. My father had begrudgingly taken me up to look at the few horses that hadn't gone on the ride, and I fell in love with one who hadn't passed one of the vet checks. The woman saw me, and offered to lead me around for a bit. It was the most painful ride ever (the horse had the hardest back and was extremely narrow), but I was so very grateful and have never forgotten it. The same goes for the woman who let me double with her, and the one who let me ride one of her dressage horses unassisted.

I think I'm a mix of all of you here. I don't think 'for shame' for not letting people ride your horses, but I do wonder why not let a child even just sit on your horse.

As for people asking you to come and ride... I sympathize with you. If I had a horse right now, I would be encouraging my family and best friend (who has never been on a horse) to ride, if the horse was suitable. If anyone else wanted to ride, possibly not. If I was out riding and someone asked me, I would probably get off and let them have a walk around, adamant that they only walk. But again, only if I thought the horse was suitable. I would be proud to have a child want to have a ride on my horse, and would be more than happy to lead a kid around.

And to all of you saying 'that's what barns are for' - There is no where to go horse riding within a 2 hour radius of where I live. What is someone like me to do? I do ask people if I can ride their horses to this day, because I do know how to ride. My size puts most people off though, so I can only ride when I visit family who do live near trail riding places.

As for saving up money and buying your own horse... It's a hard thing to do when the only job you can get is to work at McDonald's and you only get around 4 hours a week, and on top of that you have to pay upkeep for a car.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Tracer said:


> I think I'm a mix of all of you here. I don't think 'for shame' for not letting people ride your horses, but I do wonder why not let a child even just sit on your horse.


What if that kid falls off? My horse trips over a dirt clod, just a little trip. Kid loses balance and topples off. Why should I risk having to sell my horses because I was sued for letting the kid sit on my horse? Instructors and training barns have insurance and contracts and waivers for that sort of thing, usually written up with a lawyer. THAT is why I don't let kids on my horse. No kid with a dream is worth the risk I would have to take. Sorry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Silent one (Aug 22, 2011)

This really irks me too. I have people all the time that see the horses and offer to come "help" me out by riding them. Seriously? 

I usually start by asking them what is their riding discipline? I generally get an airy "Oh, I've rode all kinds.....". I then move on to what a previous poster said, my "fees" for riding. I tell them that, since they can't state a discipline that they ride and what experience they have, we will have to start with lessons. Since my time is VERY limited and I have to take time off work to do it, I will have to charge you at the same rate my company charges for my time, which is $150 per hour.

Then, because you are using up my horse's time and energy, it will be an additional $25 per hour. Unless of course, you can bring your own horse to ride, then I'll waive that fee.

And of course, there are numerous contracts and waivers to sign, which have to be notarized and returned to me. One of those contracts is a "training agreement" which states you will continue lessons with me for twice a week for six months, and I can sue you if you break the contract.......

Gosh darn it, no one wants to ride my horses!


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

> why not let a child even just sit on your horse.


Well, why should I? Why should any other horse owner who has chosen not to give rides to others on his horse(s)? My horse doesn't like kids and gets easily irritated if they are noisy or too active on his back, or just on his back. And, it had to happen so that I don't like kids, too, except for three who are special to me. But nontheless they won't be riding him - I want him to be a happy camper, too, not just make memories for kids who can easily find more suitable and safe rides elsewhere.


----------



## AshsStorm (Sep 20, 2012)

I'd like to share a related experience I once had.. 

Years ago, when I was about 15, an acquaintance of mine begged me to let her mother come out to the barn and pet Stormy. Apparently her mother, who was battling brain cancer, used to ride when she was younger and was aching to be around them again. Now, Stormy was not exactly what you would call a beginner horse in the saddle but was pretty good on the ground. He did have some issues we were still working through that stemmed from some horrible abuse that I witnessed and just plain lack of training before I bought him (such as tying). 

Although I thought this woman needed a better horse to be around, the foreshadowing thought of "what's the worse that can happen if I just hold him and let her pet him?" ran through my mind. So I invited her over and brought Stormy out. This woman was VERY frail. I had never met her before so I was a little taken aback at what brain cancer had done to her body. It made me very sad for her. 

I explained to her that he did not like people being in his face and had a very strong flight response when he felt threatened so I would hold him for her while she rubbed his neck. 

She started petting him and he was fine until she started getting in his face.. He started backing away slowly and before I could react, she grabbed his halter and he panicked, jerking back and slinging her onto the ground. :shock:

My mom ran to help her while I quickly put Stormy away. The woman was in obvious pain and was screaming so we rushed her to the hospital. She had a broken arm and collar bone from hitting a tree root when she landed. I honestly thought she was going to sue us. Much to my surprise, after she was released from the hospital, she APOLOGIZED to us for scaring Stormy and even turned down my mom's offer to pay for her medical bills. 

I suppose the moral of the story is: Things can go horribly wrong in the blink of an eye.. Even during something as simple as petting.


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

I just let my nieces and the neighbors ride Tina. She is pretty hard to mess up really. She just goes wherever you point her. Easy walk/trot which is what most people do on her.

She is particularly good for my 2 nieces Hailee and Kailee. She will even give to the bridle for Hailee and "babysit" her.

Guess you get like after being a therapy for 3 years and a lesson pony for countless.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Just a question. I might want to open a new topic for this, but it is still kind of in topic. 

Suppose you have one of those signs that states that horses are dangerous and if you interact with them you understand and are willing to Accept the risks involved and the owner is not liable for accidents. How much protection does that offer you if a kid does fall off? If you decided to be nice and give a pony ride, and you made the parent read the sign, will it still protect you or is it just a pretty wall hanging?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AshsStorm (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyDreamer said:


> Just a question. I might want to open a new topic for this, but it is still kind of in topic.
> 
> Suppose you have one of those signs that states that horses are dangerous and if you interact with them you understand and are willing to Accept the risks involved and the owner is not liable for accidents. How much protection does that offer you if a kid does fall off? If you decided to be nice and give a pony ride, and you made the parent read the sign, will it still protect you or is it just a pretty wall hanging?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I honestly don't know the answer to your question but I'd say better safe than sorry. Make them sign a waiver on top of having the sign, just to cover yourself in case something does happen.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

I usually say "Do you have a deathwish?" or "Not unless you want to die..." 

My mum keeps bugging me because she wants to ride Brock. She rode school horses as a kid but never had real lessons, and she's only ridden once in the past 30 years. But no matter how much explaining I do, she completely fails to see that Brock is not your patient, sensible school nag but a hormonal, incredibly intelligent and argumentative horse with a lot of power in front and behind *sigh*

Most other people don't want to ride him even if I offer - which is a bit sad because if you're a good rider he'll give you a fantastic ride. But his reputation as the Evil Horse of Doom precedes him...


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

AshsStorm said:


> I honestly don't know the answer to your question but I'd say better safe than sorry. Make them sign a waiver on top of having the sign, just to cover yourself in case something does happen.


Signs, waivers and the like won't cover you. Liability insurance does - and if your horse has "issues" then it's generally a good idea to put up signage and get them to sign a waiver, or the insurance company might wriggle out of their obligations by saying that you didn't sufficiently prevent an incident from occurring by informing the complainant of the dangers, and have therefore voided the policy.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Evil, if I ever get near Brock, I will ride him gladly...if you let me, of course. Or else I will nag endlessly and bring over my friends who could help me nag more.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Saranda said:


> Evil, if I ever get near Brock, I will ride him gladly...if you let me, of course. Or else I will nag endlessly and bring over my friends who could help me nag more.


I think you'd love Brock! He has a similar personality to Snickers it seems (especially the keen interest in mares :wink. In a way it is so sad that I'm parting with him, because he's ended up being _exactly_ the horse I always wanted and I don't know if I will ever find one like him again 

So if I still have him in the future and you come to Australia for a visit, I will happily let you ride him! I love your approach to Snickers' training and I know he'd be in safe hands


----------



## AshsStorm (Sep 20, 2012)

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Signs, waivers and the like won't cover you. Liability insurance does - and if your horse has "issues" then it's generally a good idea to put up signage and get them to sign a waiver, or the insurance company might wriggle out of their obligations by saying that you didn't sufficiently prevent an incident from occurring by informing the complainant of the dangers, and have therefore voided the policy.


What horse doesn't have issues? Like I said, anything can go wrong at any time when you are dealing with horses. 

Here is the liability law in NC American Equestrian Alliance

I don't see how anyone could win a case by saying you "didn't sufficiently prevent an incident from occurring by informing the complainant of the dangers" based on this law. Again, this is for NC. I'm not sure how it is stated in other states.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Yay, thanks, Evil! I hope you get to keep Brock, he really seems a perfect match for you. And it looks like he'd be tons of fun to ride and interact with for me, too.  And, if you ever come to Latvia, be sure to pay Snickers and me a visit - I think you'll find him an interesting ride, too.  

But yeah. Some people sometimes just don't know when they are crossing the border of a polite refusal and have to be put off in a harsher manner. I've done that, too, for example, when some people just passing by bring their kid to our barn and rudely demand a ride, because their child has started crying because of wanting to ride the exact horse who is being trained at the exact moment.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

AshsStorm said:


> What horse doesn't have issues? Like I said, anything can go wrong at any time when you are dealing with horses.
> 
> Here is the liability law in NC American Equestrian Alliance
> 
> I don't see how anyone could win a case by saying you "didn't sufficiently prevent an incident from occurring by informing the complainant of the dangers" based on this law. Again, this is for NC. I'm not sure how it is stated in other states.


They probably wouldn't win but the insurance company could void your policy in the first place. 

For example, say you have liability insurance on Eddie the horse, but keep him in a paddock that has a fence bordering a public footpath. Eddie's usually a pretty good fellow so you don't think to put up signage. But Lisa comes along and gives Eddie a pat over the fence one day (so they're not doing anything wrong, they haven't gone onto your property). Eddie's having a bad day and Lisa isn't aware of what pinned ears mean, and he bites her on the face hard enough to break skin and leave a scar. Lisa decides to sue, and you put her in contact with your insurance company. Unfortunately the insurance company refuses to go to court because in their view you didn't do enough to prevent the incident from happening. You then end up having to get an expensive lawyer (or represent yourself) and hope that the case is clearly won in your favour - or else you're up for a whole heap of money to cover Lisa's plastic surgery, compensate her for the traumatic experience and cover her legal bills.

Best to be cautious. That's why good riding schools have "These horses may kick or bite" signs everywhere and require you to sign a waiver before riding. Legislation varies between jurisdictions obviously but insurance companies are notorious for wriggling out of cases where they may have to pay out, and in the hypothetical example above, Lisa has a pretty fair case for compensation.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Saranda said:


> Yay, thanks, Evil! I hope you get to keep Brock, he really seems a perfect match for you. And it looks like he'd be tons of fun to ride and interact with for me, too.  And, if you ever come to Latvia, be sure to pay Snickers and me a visit - I think you'll find him an interesting ride, too.
> 
> But yeah. Some people sometimes just don't know when they are crossing the border of a polite refusal and have to be put off in a harsher manner. I've done that, too, for example, when some people just passing by bring their kid to our barn and rudely demand a ride, because their child has started crying because of wanting to ride the exact horse who is being trained at the exact moment.


I adore Snickers!  Pity about the distance or we could do pony swaps regularly. Would have to keep Brock away from Snickers though, he's always aggressive toward handsome geldings (jealousy!).

I know, where do people get this idea from? You should say "Sure - can I borrow your car in return? I don't have my license but I've seen people drive in movies and I reckon I could do it!" :lol:


----------



## AshsStorm (Sep 20, 2012)

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> They probably wouldn't win but the insurance company could void your policy in the first place.
> 
> For example, say you have liability insurance on Eddie the horse, but keep him in a paddock that has a fence bordering a public footpath. Eddie's usually a pretty good fellow so you don't think to put up signage. But Lisa comes along and gives Eddie a pat over the fence one day (so they're not doing anything wrong, they haven't gone onto your property). Eddie's having a bad day and Lisa isn't aware of what pinned ears mean, and he bites her on the face hard enough to break skin and leave a scar. Lisa decides to sue, and you put her in contact with your insurance company. Unfortunately the insurance company refuses to go to court because in their view you didn't do enough to prevent the incident from happening. You then end up having to get an expensive lawyer (or represent yourself) and hope that the case is clearly won in your favour - or else you're up for a whole heap of money to cover Lisa's plastic surgery, compensate her for the traumatic experience and cover her legal bills.
> 
> Best to be cautious. That's why good riding schools have "These horses may kick or bite" signs everywhere and require you to sign a waiver before riding. Legislation varies between jurisdictions obviously but insurance companies are notorious for wriggling out of cases where they may have to pay out, and in the hypothetical example above, Lisa has a pretty fair case for compensation.


I think there may have been some misunderstanding somewhere. I do not care liability insurance on my horse. I have never heard of an individual doing so, only facilities. 

What if Lisa feeds Eddie something he isn't used to eating and he colics and dies? Who is liable? 

I don't think that in the situation that you described I should be liable. I cannot prevent my horse from being sticking his head over the fence.. And more than likely, Lisa would be trespassing as fence-lines do not always mark the end of a property. Should I lock my horse in stall so that no one can touch him? My horse should have free range of the pasture I have provided without me getting sued for someone random unauthorized person's negligence. 

That's just my opinion though..


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Snickers can also get aggressive towards other geldings (and I've seen him beating a stallion mercilessly in his previous home), if the geldings are lower than him or on the same level in the pecking order and if I'm around. He is clearly jealous! So I think they'd have to just touch noses over a fence at most. 

Oh yeah, the "I've seen it in movies!" argument.  I was once giving a ponied ride to a man who was asking me to let him trot and gallop down the trail and meanwhile just return at the barn and wait for him coming back. That was his first time on a horse. Ever. But he had seen some Western movies and truly believed that riding is just as "easy" in real life as it seems in the TV screen.


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

Honestly, I let people ride Junior all of the time. I even taught my boyfriend how to ride on him. Junior is 23, he isn't a show horse, he isn't in special training and he isn't going to be messed up by inexperienced people. At his age he has had every type of rider on his back. When I started riding him I had never jumped in my life, I taught myself, without a trainer, by jumping him. It didn't ruin him, it didn't do anything to him. He is still trained the same way now as he was before. But that is just him.

Letting other people ride is a matter of whether your horse is good for it or not. It is up to the owner to decide. Because Junior is great for beginners and will babysit them 100%, I don't worry. Could something happen? Yes, anything can happen at any time. The people riding Junior know this. If I am not comfortable with them riding then I will lead them around first. They never get to ride outside of the arena. Junior takes better care of beginner riders than he does of me. With me he will gladly act as naughty as he possibly can but with others he is a dream. He knows. 

I am actually letting a lady learn how to ride on Junior right now. She wanted to learn to ride but can't afford the expense of lessons as she is a stay at home mom and her husband is not so much into the horses. I was once that person that couldn't afford lessons and someone let me ride their horse, that horse being Junior, I figure I am paying it forward.

Again I am able to pay it forward because I know Junior very well and I know that he can handle it. He taught me to ride, no reason he can't teach others.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

I know it is ridiculous and seems unnecessary but it is the sad fact of modern litigious society. Everyone at my previous barn was required to have liability insurance before riding or keeping a horse there and even then I was required to put up signs just because Brock was suspected of being a rig. You can be sued even if someone just sees you fall off because they could claim they were traumatised by the experience - mightn't be successful but you'd need a lawyer and may not get costs back. Unfair, yes. But sadly that's where we are at now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

AshsStorm said:


> I think there may have been some misunderstanding somewhere. I do not care liability insurance on my horse. I have never heard of an individual doing so, only facilities.
> 
> What if Lisa feeds Eddie something he isn't used to eating and he colics and dies? Who is liable?
> 
> ...


I carry $300,000 of liability insurance on my horse. It is required where I board and I feel better knowing I have something there. If your horse gets out and runs into the road you are liable for any injuries. 

But regarding other liability. It depends on your state. My insurance agent told me that if you have clearly posted signs specific for your state(wi here) then you are not at fault unless for deliberate negligence. 

If someone pets my horse over the fence they have trespassed. There are typically setback for fence lines so they would be on your property.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Arghh. This whole thread has become a PERFECT EXAMPLE of the state of affairs in our world today.

I legitimately find it horribly sad that a person cannot have a friend/family member/acquantance out to ride either their horse or a horse they are leasing/even just caring for, without thinking through the entire situation and weighing the pro's and con's, the likelyhood of litigation were the friend/family member/rider to inadvertently become injured (even emotionally! What if said horse was to FRIGHTEN THEM??? They might SUE!!!), not to mention damages to these ANIMALS! 

I am NOT mocking anything ANYONE has written here. I am WELL aware of the world we live in. It's one of the reasons I chose to leave my very first nursing specialty area of Labor and Delivery. One merely has to look at someone sideways and can get sued in L&D...and I was a DAMNED good L&D nurse! 

But I'm not emotionally strong enough, were I to ever be involved in a lawsuit (and most L&D RNs are at one time or another) to fight a court case, then possibly be forced to again fight to protect my license, and then STILL want to practice nursing if I won! 

That sort of experience would take everything out of me. As soon as I became aware that such was the reality in my field,(after seeing a co-worker go through it; even though she won and was vindicated of any wrong-doing) I left an AMAZING job for my now somewhat-less-amazing job. Though I enjoy what I'm doing now, I DEFINITELY gave up a lot to not have to worry SO MUCH about being sued, though it can happen in ANY specialty certainly. And I am a HIGHLY AWARE, competent, and skilled RN! Not some slacker! And I was still afraid enough to leave...

The point is, we have four pages here of posts discussing not so much simply legitimate annoyances over people wanting to ride other's horses, as the thread was intended I think, but rather, with owners/leasers realistically fearing litigation, as well as something else I'm about to bring up.

On the other side of the coin...WHEN exactly did people lose their GOSH DAMNED MANNERS?! I could not IMAGINE, can NOT FATHOM-- *DEMANDING to ride* someone's horse! I could sooner imagine walking into a bank and *DEMANDING $100,000 in a plain brown bag and walking out*!

WHO RAISED this GROUP of persons who finds it on ANY LEVEL acceptable to apparently *not only ASK, not only DEMAND, but in some of these posts, people have described coming home and actually finding SOMEONE RIDING THEIR DAMNED HORSE*!!! This is mind boggling!

I have been thinking about this thread off and on over the past few days and the state of human nature in the world today...to bring the two points which I have touched upon together, let's take a look at this as a whole:

*1)* People are becoming increasingly demanding, ENTITLED, RUDE, and pushy (One more commonaility to why people are--quite understandably!--saying "no way!" to "friends" riding their horses...Some have described those who ARE in fact, given the GIFT of riding a horse not belonging to them by some of you, and THEN having the NERVE to NOT FOLLOW the RULES set out by you--the horse's OWNER??) 

Humankind has it's positives, but *this aspect* of "today's human" is hideous. Embarasses me to BE a human!

*THEN, add to ABOVE this tidbit:*

*2)* The ENTITLED, rude, know-it-all's DO come riding, let's say without the owners PERMISSION, ok? And they get thrown! How fast do you think they will run to hire a FREAKING personal injury attorney?? Pretty DAMNED fast, by the comments in the thread which we all can agree are, overwhelmingly, true...

*No WONDER "human kindness" has on many levels gone the way of the dinosaur!!!*

I was thinking about the poster who stated "shame on you" for not letting "a kid with a dream to ride sit upon your horse", etc...

While I don't agree with "shaming" people, I DO believe I somewhat understand the _essential point she was TRYING to get across_...that there WAS A TIME, not so very long ago, when a person standing there with his horse could SEE A kid, wide eyed and dying to be near that horse, and say, "Hey kiddo! C'mon over here and have a seat on old Princess...just don't kick her! She wouldn't like that and might not act so nice, okay?" 

...and this man could lift some little girl onto the back of his horse, lead her around for 2 minutes at a walk, and lift her down, thus giving her a forever memory! 

Today, were this scenario even to play out, the old guy lifting the little girl up onto his horse, even if he behaved 100% appropriately, would be prosecuted for sexual molestation. The girl wouldn't listen to man and his instruction not to kick the horse, because no parent seems to have a FREAKING CLUE how to teach MANNERS, listening skills, or respect for one's ELDERS anymore! Thus the girl would kick the hell out of poor old Princess, thus sending the girl flying onto her head, breaking her neck, for which the parents, (who were no doubt standing there the whole time WATCHING AND ALLOWING THIS, but SUDDENLY would be against the WHOLE THING, now that ALL DIDN'T GO PERFECTLY!) would NOW SUE old Princesses owner for their child's horrible injury, including every medical bill, their and their child's pain and sufferring, as well as what that child would have earned for the rest of her life, HAD she grown to adulthood without having had such an accident! 

But as many posters have pointed out, the argument is null and void anyway, because no kid in today's world seems to give two craps about JUST sitting on a horse anyway...unless they can recklessly gallop around without rules or guidelines, there is no point and no "thrill" to be had just being ON A REAL HORSE...Something kids of yesterday would have been in many cases SO happy to be able to do!!

Wow, I TOTALLY know my rant is OUT OF CONTROL, but I am so disgusted with PEOPLE right now that I can't help myself. No wonder our civilization is in decline and we are (here in the states as well as many other places around the globe) in a state of CONSTANT threat of WWIII and total anihilation. WE have become an entire globe (generalization, I know, but I must for the sake of my momentary sanity!) of whiney, lazy, worried, overwrought, mentally deficient, blaming, unkind, unfriendly, unforgiving (believe me I could go on!) people, ANYWAY.

Please don't hate me or think me a maniac...I rarely am this way; (so negative and angry)...I just REALLY got frustrated with this whole topic and the "things" people DO/the "ways" people are! :evil::shock::?


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm glad when I was a kid, and a horseless adult that others let me ride theirs.

We let people ride ours when we have rideable ones. No lessons around here. Nearest dude stables are hours away. The beginners are potential customers, if they have a good time. When I get workers who are in the area on temporary assignments they always want to ride. If I don't have a suitable horse at home, I take them, and usually a group, to the dude outfits in the mountains. $60/hour and sometimes I roll my eyes inwardly at paying that, but it helps that part of the industry, is always enjoyable and beautiful, and the people from other parts of the country go home with a great memory.

When we do have suitable horses at home, some very lucky people have gotten the "whole enchilada" of riding on a ranch. Which they think is pretty cool. We always have them help us move a couple pair into another pasture, even if we have to run back out and get them after the guests are gone! lol We take a picture of them with cows in the background that they can have for proof. 

Good PR for ranching and the horse industry. I love promoting our lifestyle and business and making memories for people who just haven't been fortunate enough to get these opportunities.

I'm also involved in polo, and the group I work for has an elderly gelding, a rope horse, that I tack up at every practice and game, so those interested can get on and take a spin. Some just want to sit in a very flat saddle. Some just want to touch a horse.

The state I live in (WY) is very good about the "riding is inherently dangerous. Ride at your own risk."


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

The problem is, horses (and other pets) can be classified as an "attractive nuisance". In other words, the law believes that the owner is responsible just by owning something that others may injure themselves with.

I read of a case where a child drowned in a neighbors pool and the parents successfully sued the neighbor. Their argument was that even though the neighbors had the pool behind a fence and locked gate...they should have known that kids would want to swim and could climb over the fence.

If a child enters the paddock with a horse and gets injured or killed, under the "attractive nuisance" laws, the owner is still liable because everyone knows people love horses and cannot be expected to know the dangers. They honestly blame the owner for owning something others may want.

Is it right or fair? No.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Back2Horseback... You said it all perfectly. The world has become a ridiculous place where people would sue you if they tripped over a crack in the pavement.

I'm only 20 years old, but even I can clearly see the decline of the human race.


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

Back2Horseback...frustrating isn't it? People (general) no longer take personal responsibility for their (or their children's) actions. Or even acknowledge that life has inherent dangers and risks. They want to find someone to blame and bonus if they can get some cash out of it too. 

Now, it's probably only 1/1000 people who honestly think that way, but I'm personally unwilling to take that risk.

It's a sad world. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

I agree with Back2horseback but I just wanted to add one thing: Most lease agreements I've seen only allows the leaser to ride the horse and no one else. People have a hard time understanding why, but it's for those exact above reasons.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Regarding leases...I do "get" that because were I to EVER FINALLY own a horse which I then had to lease, I'd definitely want to KNOW who would be riding and caring for my horse daily...it's hard enough I'd imagine, trusting your baby to the care of someone else, let alone a completely "unknown" element...

If I'm choosing who may ride it not and am right there, I would at least be able to intervene in the case of something unsafe or poor horsemanship rearing it's head in my presence, so to speak...


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Back2horseback, i just want to say....that was EPIC. haha 
so true so true.

my problem with leasing is a couple things
1. im spuer paranoid about my horses and i dont trust anybody not living with me to take good care of them...even a close friend.
2. even if the contract says that onle such-and-such can ride....how are you going to stop them from letting their friend get up if your not there watching them.
3. if the leasee has the horse at another barn you have the same risks...they arent on your property controlled by you so somebody could get in and mess with the horse w/out the leasees permission...and you wouldnt be there to prevent it either.


----

we have a rent house on our property currently being rented by a family with 2 young sons and a daughter.
the 2 sons i caught one day in the cows pen chasing them with sticks and throwing rocks....
so not only do i have these kids abusing my animals, but my heifers are not normal sized.
one of them is EASILY over 2,500lbs...and she is M.E.A.N. she will attack anybody that isnt me, my mom, or my dad that goes into that pen. she even goes at us if we arent being super vigilant....talk about a potential law suite...what if those 2 cows had calves on them at that time? instead of running away from the boys...they would, without a doubt be dead.

after that we told them NEVER again are they to come to the barn unless we are there and give them permission...
3 weeks later they were out there feeding apples to my horses that they had gotten off the apple trees....in the cows pen...again.

we took them straight to their parents and they were given a good whompin on their bums. now they DO ask if they can come in but still....i dont trust people.
---
so the point of this story is people feel this wierd entitlement to ride and do whatever they want...and it bugs....and its dangerous.....


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

HorseMom1025 said:


> The problem is, horses (and other pets) can be classified as an "attractive nuisance". In other words, the law believes that the owner is responsible just by owning something that others may injure themselves with.
> 
> I read of a case where a child drowned in a neighbors pool and the parents successfully sued the neighbor. Their argument was that even though the neighbors had the pool behind a fence and locked gate...they should have known that kids would want to swim and could climb over the fence.
> 
> ...


^ THIS both BLOWS MY MIND & is a very excellent piece of information...great of you to post such, I was not aware of such a law, my coworker was and we are BOTH looking into whether this, or a similar law, exists on the books in Az, where I live...Insane!! Thank you for the education! (TRULY!)


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Back, I believe the 'attractive nuisance' law exists in all 50 of the US states.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Back, I believe the 'attractive nuisance' law exists in all 50 of the US states.


Hmm. In that case, I imagine ALL HORSE OWNERS CERTAINLY, not to mention anyone who owns just about ANYTHING(!) should be WELL EDUCATED ON THE ESSENTIAL, basic guidelines governing the law in most every state.

My coworker is a big-time Harley Davidson rider. His example to me was that he often fears after riding his motorcycle to a public place and parking it, that some teenager ("Dude! Check out that SWEET Harley!") will touch it, and maybe sit on it, take their picture by it, (his are custom and niiice!) whatever...and accidentally burn a finger on the hot pipes! Guess who will be in court as the DEFENDANT? Not the kid...Crazy.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Attractive nuisance doctrine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> Attractive nuisance doctrine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Given the example someone posted above, about the pool with a fence and locked gate surrounded by a wall, both of which would require BEING climbed by a child to drown in said pool, what MORE CAN SAID POOL OWNER DO??

And WHAT IF SAID CHILD CAN READ, just not ENGLISH? Must the sign be in every language in the known universe?

According to WIKI, & my quick read (Thanks, Dancing Arabian!) it seems it's either only in about ten states or only ten have provisional rulings made regarding the law. Will reread when not doing 15 things! :0)


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

You get one of those human possum traps but kid sized and leave it in the hard with a puppy, some candy and a 2 liter of soda in it. That might deter them from the pool and they'll have snacks and entertainment until you come out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

maybe those who run professional trail riding stables can throw a bad seed in with their herd who will buck a person or two off every once in a while. Maybe then people who go on a trail ride occasionally won't think they are experts who can ride anything. Those sweet trail horses really do make it look easy!


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

An acquaintance of mine recently experienced the exact thing. She has been riding now and then in several trail riding stables for a couple of years now, also had some lessons in the very beginning in a lesson barn and learned to sit the three gaits, and went to a week-long recreational trail ride in Central Europe. Logically, she thought of herself as a very experienced rider who has ridden so many horses in different situations and could not be surprised easily. Went to a trail/lesson stable a couple of months ago for a booked ride, but decided that she'd like to ride in the arena, not in a string trail ride. Assured the staff that she's experienced and been riding for some years already. Mounted the horse, started the ride, tried making a figure eight in trot or something alike...well, she only wasn't prepared that the horse had been ridden as a string trail ride horse for years and did not want to accept figure eights from an inexperienced rider. 

Well, she was bucked off promptly. Luckily, no injuries. Hasn't mounted a horse since then, as far as I've heard, and does not call herself an experienced rider anymore.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Pish, I've been riding for 34 years and still don't consider myself more than an advanced intermediate rider. There's no way I could ride a Grand Prix level horse in anything resembling a recognizable pattern! That is, if the horse moved at all. :wink:


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I've very experienced... At falling off, at least! Lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I am in my mid forties, owned horses for eighteen years. Had hunt seat lessons for several years in my youth (started at eight) and also dressage lessons up until second level. I have logged numerous trail miles over the years and I feel like I have just scratched the surface. I do not show, I "just" trail ride and every time I go out, there is always something new to experience. Gotta stay humble!

I don't let others ride my horses. First is liability and second, my horses are cued to my riding. I like them in tune with me. You let others ride your horses and soon your horse will not be as responsive to your cues let alone picking up bad habits.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

The above is one of the reasons I get worried even about riding my lesson horse at times. She isn't a schoolmaster, she's my trainer's dressage horse, so I ALWAYS worry that I could give her some inadvertent reverse training...my trainer reassures me all the time that I wouldn't be RIDING HER if I was inconsistent, but it still concerns me, so I do understand that reason behind others without a LOT OF TRAINING/DIFFERENT TRAINING riding sensitive and impressionable horses that don't belong to them!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

My BO/trainer just told me a story that made me think of this thread.

One of her other boarders had a couple of bad falls and searched far and wide for the perfect horse to build her confidence back up. She finally found him. She has owned him for a few years, but the past year she hasn't been riding much due to her life situation. She asked the BO to ride him occasionally. The BO has kept her up to date on him, letting her know that they are taking it slow with him since he's out of shape.

The horse owner told one of her friends she could come over and ride the horse. The friend came over with another friend (who trailered her horse in) and they went on a long, endurance-type ride over difficult terrain. She came back, put the horse in the pasture, *went into the BO's house and had lunch* (can you say RUDE?!?) and then left. The BO found out about all this later and went to check on the horse, and discovered it was dead lame. 

To top it all off, when the BO told the HO that the horse was lame, the HO told her friend, who proceeded to come over and RUN THE HORSE IN THE ROUND PEN to see if he was lame. She put the horse away, found the BO, and informed her "that horse is lame."

*headdesk*


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I let a friend of mine ride Raina once. I was a wreck the entire time because he was a complete newb and she is a complete @ss. I had them on a lungeline for half an hour before setting them loose for 10 minutes and then ending it. At the end he told me "Thats something I can really get into!" I haven't invited him back, because if he wants to ride, he'll need to pay for lessons like the rest of us did. And my horse is unreliable as a lesson pony as it is. Ontop of that, he said "That wasn't so hard". Yeah, it wasn't so hard because I was controlling everything from the ground.

I got my horse last year sight unseen (though I knew her from before and had ridden her before) and she stayed sight unseen until this past summer. My sister wanted to go up and ride her last winter and I told her it wasn't a good idea since she was just sitting in a pasture and I don't know what her previous rider did with her. She insisted (she rode her once a couple years ago when Raina was going good under training) and so I wrote her a LONG email informing her that Raina rears, and WHAT TO DO if Raina reared with her.

She backed out.

I don't have a problem with the people at the barn who know Raina. She's a boxing match that has kicked a lot of butts in that barn and they just don't want anything to do with her. On occasion I have a problem with a newb wanting to ride, and thinking she's a My Little Pony they can play around on. I don't offer her to anyone and if anyone asks, I tell them no because she's still in training.

Which is true. She'll be in training til the day she dies!


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

AQHSam said:


> *First let me exclude *all of the posters with performance horses in any level of training. That includes:
> 
> Western pleasure
> roping
> ...


I was deeply affected by this post. I was that kid too, and although I _completely_ understand the concerns of owners with young/show/in-training horses (having one of those myself) I always try to make time for the kids that approach when I am out on the trail or at a show. That being said, I don't necessarily let them _ride_ but I do take a few minutes and show them how to behave around the horse and allow them to pat them and ask a few questions. I realize this isn't that same as having people ask to ride but it's sort of along the same lines. I guess I just have a soft spot for kids who love horses but don't have the opportunity to interact with them much. No harm in being an ambassador for the sport, I s'pose!

Anyway, I'm glad that I don't have many people ask to ride. I am blown away by how _little_ some people know...

EDIT: Sorry, I didn't realize this post was kinda old...I'll have to pay more attention to posting dates. Sorry guys.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Japhy, you just described my childhood. My father was a minister and various people in the congregation would invite me to spend a week on their farm to ride to my heart's content. One fellow, a genuine cowboy in his younger years somehow taught me so much but said so little. He knew so much about horses and hoof trimming that he was often consulted would ask me along. I was in heaven. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

I wont let joe blow ride my horse's. There are a select few I let ride my 20 yr old retired western pleasure horse only because every now and then he thinks he's a 3 green broke QH. My trainers 6 year old rides him often at walk/jog but I'm there and so is my trainer/her mother. She is a very good rider for a 6 year old but I wont put my 20 year old cousin on him out of the round pin... Call it a personal choice but no one but myself and my trainer ride my jumper.. He is a working show horse and he can be a brute and a bit high spirted if you don't ride him an exact way... He is all of his 17hh and can be an a.s.s. if you let him. I don't let random childeren ride my horse's either. When I started riding englisha and wanted to get into jumping I worked my butt off to work my lesson's at the A show barn that I wanted to ride at. Why? Because my mother is a single mother of 3 childeren and couldn't afford it and my father makes 6 figures but doesn't think horse's will get me anywhere in life. So I was the girl working her tail off to lesson and hack anything my trainer would let me. I spent two years working at that barn and I learned more there working hard then I would of paying for lessons.. If you really want to ride and learn pay for lessons or work your tail off and make it for yourself. If you want it bad enough you will find a way not just demanding that others let you ride THEIR horse's... Blah end rant...ish hahaha


----------



## LisaG (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't get asked very often, but I live in a rural area with lots of cattle ranches, so lots of people have their own horses.

I wouldn't trust any of my horses to beginners (two are young, and even my old saddle horse is lively when he's in the open). My father has a fairly quiet saddle horse, but even he's not bomb-proof, and it's not like I own him. 

I would like to help out a friend's daughter by giving her lessons, but without the right horse, it's not possible. Have a quiet horse is so important for a beginner rider. Some of them say they want a "spirited horse", but I don't think they know what that means for the rider.


----------



## jumpinggirl (Nov 14, 2012)

Now, I have a question for everyone out there; what if that person is a good rider? I COMPLETLY understand why you wouldn't let just anyone ride a horse, especailly one that is hot, or a show horse, but what if that person legit just wants to help hack your horse out? I am 17 and I have been riding forever, but I have always wondered what I would do when I got a horse. Would your opinion change if the person who asked to ride was also taking lessons with a trainer at the barn you keep your horse at? I get people not wanting other people to ride their green horses as well but still, if it was supervised would that change? I am sort of in between on this one, because I think everyone should have a chance to prove themselves on a horse.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If the person is taking lessons, why would they want to ride MY horse? They're already riding.

I don't ask people to drive their cars or let me stay in their homes for free, so why should I allow someone else to ride my horses for whom I pay all expenses?


----------



## jumpinggirl (Nov 14, 2012)

Because they don't have a horse? I do not understand why that upsets you so much....it's not the biggest deal in the world is it?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If they want a horse to ride, then they can buy one and pay all its expenses. 

Horses aren't ATVs with legs; they're expensive animals to buy and keep. If you want to ride, you pay the price.

I'm not upset, just telling you why being self absorbed and thinking you're entitled to ride someone elses horse doesn't fly.


----------



## jumpinggirl (Nov 14, 2012)

I do not think that I am entitled to ride someone else's horse, nor am I un aware of how expensive these animals are. I just had a simple question.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

jumpinggirl said:


> Now, I have a question for everyone out there; what if that person is a good rider? I COMPLETLY understand why you wouldn't let just anyone ride a horse, especailly one that is hot, or a show horse, but what if that person legit just wants to help hack your horse out? I am 17 and I have been riding forever, but I have always wondered what I would do when I got a horse. Would your opinion change if the person who asked to ride was also taking lessons with a trainer at the barn you keep your horse at? I get people not wanting other people to ride their green horses as well but still, if it was supervised would that change? I am sort of in between on this one, because I think everyone should have a chance to prove themselves on a horse.


No it would not change my opinion. I don't see why it should. My horse is not suitable for lessons. Allowing someone else to ride would mean that I would have to give up my ride instead. No thanks. 

What does having the opportunity to prove yourself as a rider have to do with it? Some people, like me, aren't comfortable or flat out don't want someone else riding their horse regardless of if the rider is "proven" or competent. Now if it were a superstar trainer that's something else.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jumpinggirl (Nov 14, 2012)

That makes sense, I was honestly just wondering. Didn't mean to offend anyone.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

jumpinggirl said:


> I do not think that I am entitled to ride someone else's horse, nor am I un aware of how expensive these animals are. I just had a simple question.


You asked a question, and I answered it. You then asked another question about why I thought it was such a big deal. If you already know the expenses it takes to keep a horse healthy and trained properly, then you already know _why_ it's a big deal.

I have and will continue to allow people I trust and know to be excellent riders on my horses. That doesn't include some random teen at the local training stable. If someone else wants to let randoms ride their horse, that's entirely up to them.

Trust me, nobody here is offended. :wink:


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm not offended  not at all! Negative posts (posts with lots of no's) just sometimes come off a little harsher than they're meant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jumpinggirl (Nov 14, 2012)

Like I said before ; didn't mean to offend anyone.


----------



## jumpinggirl (Nov 14, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> I'm not offended  not at all! Negative posts (posts with lots of no's) just sometimes come off a little harsher than they're meant.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


sorry sorry, I am very new to this forum thing.


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

Jumpinggirl- I think that if I for some reason could not ride my horse that day or was out on an injury and needed someone to ride my horse. I would have someone myself and my trainer knew was able to ride my horse and it was in a lesson setting then I would be ok with that. I have had my trainer ask me if so and so could use my jumper in a lesson becuase of whatever reason and I wasn't able to ride due to injury I would ok with it. I had one of her advanced students use mitch maybe three lessons after I had my shoulder surgery, my trainer did most of the riding while I was out but said girls horse was out on injury and she needed something to ride and I was ok with that.


----------



## jumpinggirl (Nov 14, 2012)

Hunterjumper7654 said:


> Jumpinggirl- I think that if I for some reason could not ride my horse that day or was out on an injury and needed someone to ride my horse. I would have someone myself and my trainer knew was able to ride my horse and it was in a lesson setting then I would be ok with that. I have had my trainer ask me if so and so could use my jumper in a lesson becuase of whatever reason and I wasn't able to ride due to injury I would ok with it. I had one of her advanced students use mitch maybe three lessons after I had my shoulder surgery, my trainer did most of the riding while I was out but said girls horse was out on injury and she needed something to ride and I was ok with that.


That's exactly what I was wondering.


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

But it wasn't some random girl who thought she could ride, it was someone I has lessoned with before.


----------



## jumpinggirl (Nov 14, 2012)

when i said "proven themselves" i ment proven rider, (someone you knew and that you had seen ride ect.) not random person. Sorry if that was mis-written.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I didn't have time to read all the posts, but I wanted to chime in, anyway.
There are many solutions to this problem. 
1) Invite them over to muck the stall, clean the tack, strip the trailer. Say, thanks, and go home. (I assume you board.)
2) Make an appointment for them to ride, then YOU don't show. Repeat, Repeat, Repeat.
3) Think of something that they don't want to do for you. Then beg for it. Then, keep finding things you have to do away from the stable that postpone the "ride."
4) Invite them to ride. Tell them that all good horseman thoroughly walk the arena before they ride to find the holes. Mount your horse and ride behind, asking about the footing. When your friend is done walking, dismount, and complain that the footing is no good today, and you'll have to wait until it's better to ride.
5) Research and email your friend numerous horse accident You Tube videos. I like the ones where the horse flips. Tell your friend that your horse _used_ to be just like that...but he's _a little better_ now. Still wanna ride him?
6) Tell them your BO charges when someone other than the owner or trainer rides horses there, and you'll have to collect the money one week ahead of time--CASH. Make it AT LEAST $25.00, but don't let them EVER get near your horse.
*BE CREATIVE.*
A friend of mine was plagued with a neighbor who, discovering what a great cook she is--AND SHE REALLY IS--would drop in, unannounced, for dinner. She got tired of this. Finally, after such a dinner, she took the plates, put them on the floor for the dogs to lick, and put them back into the cabinet, licked clean. The neighbor was so offended that she stopped dropping in for a free meal.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> If the person is taking lessons, why would they want to ride MY horse? They're already riding.


Because they perhaps take a lesson for one hour a week, and want to ride more?



> ...so why should I allow someone else to ride my horses for whom I pay all expenses?


Because the horse needs more exercise than you have time to ride? Horse isn't like a car that you can just park in the garage until you feel like driving, you know.

Turn the question around: would you hire someone to exercise your horse?

(And yes, other people sometimes do ride my horse, for precisely that reason. She lives at my friends' place, and they have permission to allow anyone they trust to ride her.)


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

I have a lot of friends/ cousins that come and ride our "safe" horse. I don't have a problem and in fact look forward to it as not many people around me like to talk about horses etc. I generally just lead them (kids) around with the reins so that the horses mouth won't get jerked off... Or with the smaller kids I'll ride double... They usually have a very fun time, and most times I will too.. 

I find a lot of kids just want a little ride to say they rode a horse, and if that make them happy I've no problem doing that.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

It can definitely go both ways...there are extremely complex, complicated legal and liability related issues that come along with horse ownership and letting others ride said horse.

By the same token, there ARE situations where it's plainly a kindness done by one upon another and can be simple, fun for all parties involved, and not be a habitual or dangerous situation (either physically or liability-wise).

It's all dependent upon the variables involved, and should, IMO, be taken on a case-by-case basis. 

I've mentioned before that the horses I take lessons on belong to my trainer, who gives very few lessons, thus does not buy/own "school horses". Therefore, depending upon what we are working on, I will either ride her WP/English pleasure horse OR I will ride her 3rd level dressage horse who also does some light jumping (her max height is 2'6") and possibly may ride her 4th level dressage horse...they all have different attributes and allow Holly to fit the needs of her returning rider's abilities (me) through "mixing it up" with a variety of horses, rather than relying on one school horse who is bomb-proof and has done it all...

Sometimes, I have to spend a lot of time working on ensuring I am "training" Victory properly not to "pull any punches" so-to-speak, simply because it is ME on her back and not Holly! If I was a fearful rider, or one not able to adequately "get after" Victory when she acts out, I'm quite certain that even though I am her legitimate student, I would NOT BE RIDING THIS PARTICULAR HORSE...I'd be riding Fancy, the horse I AM CURRENTLY (for the next month or so) riding, because I'm relearning canter/lead changes and preparing to get back on Victory and get ready to begin some preliminary jumping. I couldn't start out with these things ON HER, as I would be too overwhelmed with my own re-learning needs to ride her in the proper and very specific manner SHE requires...

Same as when I was relearning to sit and post the trot! I relearned on Fancy because she is less propulsionary, much less mentally sensitive, and enjoys schooling learners, so long as they are still quiet on her mouth and back, overall. Victory tolerates NOTHING "UNUSUAL", thus one wrong cue and she is frazzled for the remainder of the lesson, emotionally speaking. 

Thus, I could not, for obvious reasons, simultaneously be reintroduced to a skillset AND GET AFTER A HORSE, was she to attempt to evade tasks she is excellent at under NORMAL CIRCUMSTANCES, due to knowing she had a novice on her back; something that happens often with high strung Warmblood Dressage show princess Victory, but NOT something that I need to worry about with less forward moving, much more easy-going and accepting/forgiving Fancy!

Anyhow, that's my $0.02 on this issue tonight, and its effect on me personally, to some degree...hope that even made SENSE! Ouch.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> I have and will continue to allow people I trust and know to be excellent riders on my horses. That doesn't include some random teen at the local training stable. If someone else wants to let randoms ride their horse, that's entirely up to them.


I am in the unique position where tons of very high level and usually very good riders often visit my BO and those that want (and she approves of) will hop on my horse. They are for the most part Dressage riders, so when they hear that my lil 14.2hh Morgan is an amazing lil guy, they want to see for themselves since their normal mounts are all giant warmbloods. They have fun, my horse learns a few new things, life is good.

Random yahoo that may or may not comprehend that I have a very sensitive lil horse? Heck no! 

It only takes 5 minutes to teach a horse something it can take hours to train out of them. I can tell when my BO's husband brought horses in at night, he doesn't bother with a halter just tosses a lead rope around their neck and lets them jog on back to the barn. The next day, every single horse will have this 'bout of jittery anticipation when I go to bring them in the "OMG will she let us run back to our stalls too?". I'm clear about proper behavior when walking with a person so it's an all of 5sec thing but still... ONE night of that and there you have it.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Yes, I would NOT put a beginner (once a year/or once a lifetime rider) on a high energy horse... Neither one would have fun. I usually put them on our Quarter horse who, by nature, is laid back/lazy so they get along great.

We used to have a horse (Standardbred)named "Molly" who ANY body could ride, the type that you could mess with all day, who would put up with any beginner... Those are the types of horse I would put a beginner on...Not a energetic/high-strung/ athletic..go-go horse... 

If the issue is whether or not you let the children ride if you have the proper horse, is up to the individual... 
We live in the country with friendly neighbors, and for me it's being nice to let the neighbors' kids (or friends, friends kids & cousins, somebody you know, not the out of the blue people) ride a little, as most of them have never ridden and are awed to ride a pony/horse... I'm not talking about brats! I've had those ride too...Those....well never-mind.


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

One of my husbands friends came out, and I put him on our older mare who is built like a tank. I don't have a saddle but he was dying to ride, so I gave him a leg up and led her around in her halter. She did fine, and he asked a few questions, but was very gentle with her. He was thrilled, made me take about a thousand pictures, and now he's got a fun story to tell. If I had a gentle horse, I was always more than happy to put people on them and lead them around, as they are usually people who have no other means to even so much as petting a horse. Before and after the ride, he was happy to go along and brush all the horses that'd come to him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conall97 (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a "friend" that wants to come over to the barn I keep my horse at. And she is like "Oh I love horses" she is a GIRLY GIRL. I took pictures of my horse and she was in them and all she cared about was her butt being dirty. She was sitting on her BAREBACK. Of course her butt would be dirty! But anyway she wants to come over ALL the time. Doesn't help out with cleaning, doesn't even help tack her or brush her. Then she is teaching my horse bad habits, and the whole time I'm stopping her and explaining, "You have to do this if she does that. It causes VERY bad habits." And she just says okay and does what she was doing. Then I'll tell her again and she's like do you not want me riding her? It's BS. It's because of people like this, that I am very cautious on who I let ride.. But if I even mention at school I have a horse, people will be like really? That's cool can I come out and ride? Keep in mind these are people I've never talked to, half of them are rude to me. I'm just like No? We're not even friends. It's ridiculous.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

well, I worked for the privilege to ride. We were poor. I cleaned horse pens. I Followed the owners rules. My parents did not sue if I got hurt. I baby sat. I cleaned flower beds. I did not buy a bunck of clothes, etc . 
I saved my money, I bought the first horse I could afford. I let neighbor kids ride. Now I have lots of Pasture puffs. My pasture puffs. You want to ride?? you dont want to clean pens, you or your parents wont sign liability releases, you want and want.. too bad. Go find a job. go clean horse poo, dog poo, mow lawns , baby sit..


----------



## Silent one (Aug 22, 2011)

Here's something I say on the "attractive nuisance law" and horses.

Attractive Nuisance


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

The only people that ride my horse are myself and my Pro trainer. That being said, after 4 years of helping me care for, and cautiously looking after my jumper gelding, i finally allowed my boyfriend to get on and motor around the round pen. They both (the boyfriend and the horse) did so well. But when the boyfriend dismounted i finally breathed and was happy it was over. I'm painfully uncomfortable with anyone riding my horse... simply for the reasons of safety. He's hot and can be pretty spooky. Really not a "pony ride" kind of pony. haha!!


----------



## OneTallDay (Nov 18, 2012)

Very interesting thread (and yes, I read it all). Allow me to approach this topic from the perspective of the person wanting to go riding. 

I recall my very first horse ride was through a little inner-city commercial stable (that has long since closed after a major flood came through and wiped out the park the stable used). It was a fun ride and I enjoyed it. I was about 6 years old. The horse, Mustard, was a eater and would stop and eat and exhibited all of the bad habits one wouldn't want for a trail horse. Yet I loved the ride and I was determined to ride horses for the rest of my life after that. 

I tried to take lessons, but there were no jobs for anyone of my age to do at that time and my parents were too poor (they had scrimped and saved so that us kids could go riding). Because of our economic situation, I was one of those 'dreamers' that loved to ask around if I could go riding. 

Over time, I had a few people turn me down (understandably so). Finally, I got the chance to ride a very quiet QH named Red twice. Red was a grade QH, not papered and had no awards or trophies whatsoever. 

We hacked out the first ride and it was amazing! The second ride my siblings came out with me; Red let me and my sister ride him. All was going well until the cinch on Red's saddle snapped in the middle of the ride (quite the freak accident, really). Red, usually a very quiet horse, utterly lost his cool and bucked both me and my sister off. My sister was a cheerleader at the time so going flying and landing on her feet was no issue. I was not so talented and landed flat on my back and broke a tree branch on my way down. Someone else had to go chase Red down and bring him back to the barn; needless to say the ride was over after that. I was fortunate (and very much so, I had no helmet on when I fell) and walked away with nothing but damaged pride and a few bruises.

Did my parents sue? Nope. But I was turned off from riding for a season (again, understandably so). 

Later, I made a deal with a lady that owned a Saddlebred mare named Brandy. I'd clean stalls and tack, groom Brandy, feed, turnout, etc etc so that I could learn to ride.

For those of you who had/have the guest horses or the horses that were/are these nice, quiet, wouldn't-hurt-a-fly kind of horses that you would trust anyone on... no, I had Brandy. She was a demon horse. She would bite while getting tacked up (my trainer had to hold her head to prevent injuries), if you turned her towards the barn at all she'd take off for a gallop to her stall... and she was intelligent. She could do flying lead changes all by herself just so that she could run me off via a tree branch (I learned my past lesson from Red and survived the ordeal thanks to my trusty helmet). She was stubborn and wouldn't take direction very well. When her trainer got on her back, however, she was this calm, docile mare that appeared to be an angelic beast. Of course, when it came to me she had all ears pinned back and one foot ready to whack me if she felt like it. There were some weekends that I was excited to do groundwork with her, but dreaded getting on that mare's back. 

Let it be known that it was the difficult, stubborn mare that taught me how to ride. Over time, she grew to trust me a bit and as I learned to use the reins properly and give leg cues, she came to not be such a pain and eventually enjoyed me grooming her (though she forever hated getting tacked up). 

And that mare? Guys, she was the cream of the crop, the queen of the rodeo. She was a papered performer with a ton of awards and trophies. How the heck my teacher at that time trusted me, a complete newbie, to ride her horse I'll never know. But I'm grateful. I'm grateful for every second that I got to shovel horse crap (and Brandy was full of it). I'm grateful that she tried to bite me repeatedly. I'm grateful that she tried to run me off with a tree branch. I'm grateful that my teacher yelled at me about posting right and posture, etc etc... I'm so grateful. 

Red was an awesome horse, but Brandy, for all of her bad attitude, trophies and dangerous habits, I learned the most from. 

*TLDR; I was the newbie let on the expensive, bad-tempered award-winning horse and survived and learned how to ride. Before that I got on the extremely quiet, docile grade horse and was eventually thrown off after the second ride due to a broken cinch. Maybe I'm the exception to the aforementioned preferences about letting other people on your horses?*


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

*BIG* if for me.

Reno? My 4 year old relatively green retired racing Thoroughbred? Only one person rides him right now, and that is one of the nice ladies at the farm who _knows_ what she's doing. The only other person who is allowed to ride him is my trainer, but she's recovering from full hip replacement surgery, so that's obviously out. I don't even ride him yet. I'm more keen to train _myself_ to make him more comfortable when I _do_ get on him.

Now, if I had a bombproof babysitter horse who could deal with anything...I'd still have people listen to a long rant about equine safety and liability, have them sign waivers and whatnot and do a _lot_ of ground work before even putting anyone on the horse. That being said, that is only because I'm a stupidly nice person and can't really say "no" to much of anything.

My family has always been in a financial gutter, and we still are. When we could somehow afford lessons, I would take them. Otherwise I would volunteer at private farms and riding stables to work off riding or lessons. I'm of the mind that you should _earn_ the _privilege_ to ride a horse that isn't yours. Nobody is entitled to ride a horse that isn't their own. Riding isn't a _right_. Heck, I work two days a week at the farm Reno is at in order to reduce his board and training by $200 and I still bust my but at three other jobs to _barely_ make the $600 I do have to pay.


----------



## OneTallDay (Nov 18, 2012)

Agreed. I had to groom and help tack up every horse I rode (with exception of my very first). To the ones I got turned down to ride, I had also offered my services to help feed/groom/tack up/etc. Had to work for it, but it paid off.


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

Depends on the horse and the rider. If you think your entitled then hell no. I Worked hard to get my horses and I was that kid, who took every chance I could to ride other people's horses and i am thankful that people gave me the chance to do what I love. If your willing to work for it then no problem. I often have kids out to ride but they ride a 20yr old mustang who has been there done that and loves kids. I also would put anyone on my gelding who is a retired parade horse, so as bombproof as they get. Now my mare, no one is allowed to ride. She has horrible ground manners and is in training. Im not even riding her yet. After she has had adequate training and is ridable, it will depend on who rides her, based on her and the riders expierence. I have inheirent risk signs and everyone signs a wavier. I make everyone catch, groom and tack the horse. Ill help with tacking as that can be confusing on how tight the cinch should be and where the saddle sits, etc. I wanna make sure the tack is done properly or no one has a good ride. I also make my nieces and nephews muck stalls before they can ride. I always try to stress how much work a horse really is I dont mind letting people ride because someone gave me the chance that fueled a life long obsession of horses. I figure Im paying it forward.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Emilyplustwo (Oct 21, 2012)

I read almost this entire forum with fascination. I have encountered this issue almost from the time I got my first horse. 
Now, especially being military, having horses is even more of a "novelty" than usual. So I get people all the time... "You have horses?! No way! What do you do with them??" closely followed by "So when can I come out and ride?" First off, if you don't even know what I do with a horse, there is no way you are getting anywhere near mine. Never the less, I hate being rude, so I usually tell people that maybe at some point in the future... and 99% of the time they never ask again. 
But in response to a lot of the comments on this thread who say if they let anyone ride at all, they would rather have someone who knows what they're doing ride... I'm of the opposite mind set. 
When my gelding was about four years old, I had a friend who was just as horse crazy as me, if not more so. She owned multiple horses, we trail rode together all the time, she knew my horse. We talked often, and as I have been doing the training on Magic myself, I would often discuss his progress with her. Especially the issues we were having with the canter. 
So one day I didn't think anything of it when we were at my house and she asked to ride him in our arena. 
Well, she got on and immediately turned into someone I didn't even recognize. She started hauling on his mouth, and shouted from across the arena... "I bet I can fix this cantering problem!" Before kicking him into a run and dragging him into circles again and again. 
Not even five minutes later I was shaking I was so upset and angry. She got off, and needless to say she never got on again. 
One of the worst experiences I have ever been in with my gelding.
But on the same token, Magic LOVES little kids. Normally, he is pretty ornery and challenging, but around kids he just melts. 
So if I am out at the barn and already saddled and one of the local kids wants a ride, or a good friend asks POLITELY if I wouldn't mind giving their kid a ride, I am more than happy to. Because with kids, I give them "reins" attached to his halter so they can't do any damage, I am right there next to them, and they are just along for the ride. 
So in summary...
I'd let a young child ride my horse any day over an "experienced" rider who may have a different riding style than I do.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

I honestly agree with AQHSam.

My coming 3 year old has the attitude of a 22 year old, but is no where near that of experience of a 22 year old horse.

If I ever see a little boy or girl wanting to ride my horse (well not now--when shes ready) I would honestly let them, or at least talk to the barn owner about letting the kid ride a horse of hers or if she knows anyone that will let the kid ride their horse. 

When I was a kid and I saw a person ride a horse down the road, I would sit there and look, then I would cry because I didn't have a horse and I was terribly sad. Until one day I took lessons, they were only an hour lessons. However they only felt like 10 minutes.

Horses have a huge affect on people. Kids or adults. My aunt used to be a very well known AQHA judge back in the 60's I believe. She worked with Tom Powers and helped with him form the Tom Power's Futurity, she worked with other famous people. I don't know what exactly happened, I would never want to ask, but she had to sell her horses. From that moment on she went downhill. She got extremely depressed, the whole thing. Just because shes old her horses. 

Horses rehabilitate people. I'm sure you know it when we go out to ride our horses, 3 hours feels like 30 minutes. We enjoy ourselves.

Is it really that bad to give a child that experience and happiness? 

Now I mean if it was a thrill-seeking adult/teenager then heck no. I wouldn't let them on my horse. 

I had one of my brother's friends wanting to ride my green horse. I said that she was VERY green, he said he didn't care. I told him of the consequences, he didn't care. So I let him. Guess what?...My awesome horse bucked him off. Wasn't anything extreme, she isn't like that. Some people say thats ruthless and dangerous, but I say its a lesson well learned. Would I do it to anyone else? No. I just knew this guy very well and I knew he wouldn't file a lawsuit or anything, etc. He was actually laughing. 

Hopefully I don't get slammed now...

But hopefully some people see my point.


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

I didn't read thru all the posts but it is clear most of us are on the same page about it.

I was cooking Txgiving a few years ago for my family and hubby's - all the little cousins and family were out running around in the woods enjoying the 'farm life'. A girlfriend of my hubby's brother (now is my sister n law) actually read me the riot act at my own kitchen table about how

1. horses are just horses
2. my pony (who was 18 months old at the time) was big enough to carry the girls around - I was just being 'stingy'
3. She had ridden a cutting horse for 30 minutes 20 years ago so there wasn't anything she couldn't ride
4. After I just gave up and told her she clearly didn't understand my point of view, she responded by saying 'what is the purpose of my having them if I wasn't going to let any of the folks there ride them? She actually raised her voice at me.

WTF? LOL - like I kept/tended/raised/bred/trained (bled, went broke, cried and have scars from) these horses just so she could come over and ride them? haha! But my pony? Come on honey, let me reload and you and I take a walk out behind the barn.

I wanted to slap her and laugh my rear off in her face at the same time. There was just no words for the 100 kinds of wrong she spat out at me. And you know how it is - you never really think of all of the good comebacks until days later after they went home - and boy did I have lots to say but never got to - regardless, it ruined our potential relationship of ever being friends - it is like once your brain labels someone as a lost cause, you just can't reverse it. :wink:


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

TheAQHAGirl said:


> I honestly agree with AQHSam.
> 
> My coming 3 year old has the attitude of a 22 year old, but is no where near that of experience of a 22 year old horse.
> 
> ...



I totally see your point 

However, not all horses can deal with children. 

For example...My horse does NOT like children around him on the ground, nevermind under saddle. Even quiet children, he doesn't like. If I put a child up on his back, I would have to handwalk my horse in order to ensure he behaved, and if that kid falls, who would be responsible? Me. Regardless of waivers, I would be held responsible. Am I willing to risk getting sued to make some kid happy? Sorry, no. What if something bigger happened, a genuine OMG freakout moment for the horse and he takes off? It can certainly happen! What if you're now stuck with a huge vet bill because your horse ran off and the kid rider couldn't do anything? Or you're stuck with a huge vet bill AND the kid's doctor bills? Is a warm-fuzzy really worth the risk? It's not to me.

I will let a kid pat my horse, and if the situation seems safe enough, I will get down and let them interact a little more (the whole time my horse is giving me stinkeye), and I have let a kid sit on "the fancy Arabian", and hid behind the horse so it looked like the little girl was all alone on his back for a quick cellphone picture. But, there's limits to what I'll do.

There's even a fellow boarder at my boarding facility who is aching to ride my horse because she "wants to know what it's like to ride an Arabian". However, she's seen him perform airs (he's never asked to!) and it keeps her sufficiently at bay about asking to ride. She knows there's no way she'd be able to ride it out.

Things can happen, even purely by accident. The thing is, when those "things" happen, and suddenly someone is faced with bills because they did, they're going to look for a place to outsource that. A parent isn't going to say "Oh no it's OK" when their uninsured kid gets a busted arm because they wanted to take a spin in the arena.

While it's nice to be able to give someone a good experience, we as horse owners are under zero obligation to provide that. Knowing a horse owner does not entitle you to ride their horses. Declining to provide rides for people does not make the horse owner selfish, either.


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

In a nutshell... if you WANT to let a friend ride your horse, you do. If you do NOT want to let someone ride your horse, you dont. No excuses necessary. Seems like everyone is rationalizing why they DONT let others ride their horse. You dont NEED a reason. If someone asks to ride your horse, just politely say " sorry, I really dont like to let others ride him" and smile. I have the gentlest, most laid back horse in the world. But that does not mean I have to let others ride him. ( unless I choose to ) Just because my horse is not high strung, or in training, or someone riding him is going to undo months of work does not mean I have to let someone ride him. No excuses necessary! Seems like everyone on here has 'reasons' why they dont let others ride.. but I bet even if they did NOT have those reasons, they would not. If your green broke horse were suddenly a perfect babysitter, would you let everyone in the neighborhood on him? No, of course not. So stop feeling like we need to rationalize why we dont share our 'property' ... no excuses necessary!


----------



## Runninghot88 (May 26, 2012)

It depends on the situation. Would I let my cousins, aunts, uncles ride my horse. Absolutely not......they are annoying and aggrevating and that's just at family get togethers. I had an off site lease for a mare and when I was younger I did let others ride her. Till one of my friends said she could ride get on her and was an awful rider and just bouncing and pulling on her mouth. After that was much more selective with that mare only leased her for a few months. I purchased the gelding I have now and most people who have horses know not to ask others to ride other peoples horses. The only ones that ride him are me and my trainer. When i first bought him i let my ex ride him know a fu barrel race just once. But that was before I put as much money and time into training him in barrels and won't let anyone ride him. Except for my brother every once in awhile and that's just trot and the little 5 y/o I babysit my crazy horse is dead calm and enjoys the little one riding him all he does is neck rein him. For anyone else he is just to unpredictable and extremely lite and sensitive. If I had another horse that was just a simple trail horse I would consider the idea especially if the are willing to help out. I was the little girl that had all the toy horses, stuffed animals, books, I was obsessed with horses. Didnt ride until I was 15. Didn't help that my mom was an ER nurse. Lol but i worked at a summer camp with horses. However, if I ever have the chance to help a girl who really wants to learn and is willing to learn i would help her. I would not be where I am today if it wasn't for the nice older girl who let me ride her old horse in exchange for riding time. I have a friend who wants to use my horse for 4h speed and I just say no because it wouldn't be pretty lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

